# Canadian SC Foundation



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It may be a lot older rather than newer. Standard foundation back in the late 1800s and early 1900s was around 5.0mm. 5.8mm is probably 7/11. Walter T. Kelley's 7/11 is 5.6mm but I think 5.8mm may be closer to actual 7/11.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesterms.htm


----------

